

Show HN: I built a search engine from git commits to find open source experts - garysieling
http://garysieling.com/blog/converting-git-commit-history-to-a-solr-full-text-index

======
voltagex_
Nice idea, needs some graphs maybe? Also, a search for C# returns Linus as the
top result ;)

